# Nick's Wifey



## rbella (Sep 29, 2008)

I wanted to start a thread reminding everyone that she goes into surgery tomorrow.  Let's all try to keep her in our thoughts.  I know she's scared, I would be too.  

B-Please check in with us to let us know how you are doing as soon as you can.  I will be thinking about you all the time.

HUGS,
Rbella


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 29, 2008)

You know I'm thinking of you Brit.

Just do what you can to soothe your nerves and soak in the love of those you cherish. 

Peace, love, and all that other hippie stuff


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 29, 2008)

I love you!! You will be just fine! Ill be thinking of you


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 29, 2008)

Good luck and come chat with us as soon as you can.


----------



## blindpassion (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for starting this rbella.


Good luck brit, stay positive and it will be over before you know it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<3


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't know you very well but good luck honey!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 29, 2008)

Britt, many prayers going out your way!! You are blessed and I am sure everything will go well for you!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 29, 2008)

Good luck Brit, I'll be keeping you in my prayers and can't wait to see your beautiful face around here again


----------



## Hilly (Sep 29, 2008)

Youre in my thoughts Brit!


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 29, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. Try to stay positive and have happy thoughts. We are all thinking of you.


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 29, 2008)

Sending hugs your way.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 29, 2008)

Sending hugs, thoughts and prayers to you.....


----------



## florabundance (Sep 29, 2008)

thinking of you sweety


----------



## Brittni (Sep 29, 2008)

Virtual flowers for you because I'm still broke or I might have just sent you real ones. Stay strong Brit!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 29, 2008)

Good luck B, our thoughts are with you. We all <3 you and wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 29, 2008)

my thoughts and prayers are with you (hugs)


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 29, 2008)

rbella, how sweet & thoughtful of you to remind us.

Sending hugs & prayers your way


----------



## nunu (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you for this thread rbella, very thoughtful of you.

B, I will be praying for you. I wish you all the best and that you come back to us safe and sound


----------



## Cachica (Sep 29, 2008)

Good luck and I hope everything goes smoothly!

I just had surgery on thursday, so I know the feeling...


----------



## TwiggyPop (Sep 29, 2008)

Don't be scared, I've gone through problems with my thyroid before I even knew it was my thyroid. It causes your whole body to go haywire and it's best to just get the surgery done and over with before it causes any real damage. Believe me, its caused my whole life to turn upside down because I found out about it when I was pregnant. I ended up having to have an abortion, single worst experience of my life. So trust me, you're lucky you're able to get this dealt with now rather than later. If you're in the same boat as me then we can go through the rest together, its a battle worth beating.

I'm sending you nothing but good thoughts, luck and smiles!


----------



## jenntoz (Sep 29, 2008)

All of our thoughts & prayers are with you


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 29, 2008)

good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## xoleaxo (Sep 29, 2008)

hope everything goes well!  you'll do great!


----------



## Malena (Sep 29, 2008)

Good luck & all the best to you


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 29, 2008)

You'll do great!  Hoping you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## oracle1 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hugs & Prayers


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 29, 2008)

THANK YOU EVERYONE, *soooooooo* much!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Honestly, thank you Danelle (rbella) for starting this thread, you are such a kick ass, wonderful person. I love you dearie!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Thank you everyone for your kind words and encouragement. I saw this thread and it seriously brought tears to my eyes!
I've never experienced such a wonderful group of people in my entire life. You all are amazing.
I will miss you guys and Specktra very very much!! I will be without the luxury of high speed internet for a few days, but if I'm feeling up to it, I will try and check in before Friday. I won't be online much because I'll be spending the next few days with my parents.

Thank you again though, every single of one of you, who have sent me PMs, replied to threads on here, said things on my You Tube channel, etc. You guys rock so much, God bless you all


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 29, 2008)

Stay strong, good luck! *hugs*


----------



## Willa (Sep 29, 2008)

Sending you good vibes!
<3


----------



## carrieann07 (Sep 29, 2008)

Be strong, I'll be thinking of you 

Hugs & Prayers <3

=]


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 29, 2008)

good luck!!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 29, 2008)

Good luck... you will be in my prayers.


----------



## talste (Sep 29, 2008)

Keeping you in my thoughts, All the best & wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Margolicious (Sep 29, 2008)

My prayers and thoughts will be with you! please let us know how everything went. No matter what, we are here for you!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 29, 2008)

Best wishes.  Think happy thoughts (MACMACMACMAC)...
xxx


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 29, 2008)

Sending positive vibes your way!  I'll be thinking about you!  Hope to see you back soon here with us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 29, 2008)

Good luck, girl! I know how scary surgery is, but you're gonna be just fine. Wishing you a speedy recovery, and that this will solve your health problems! *hugs*


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 29, 2008)

We love you babe!  You will go through this with flying colours, I am sure.

Big, big, love.


----------



## COBI (Sep 29, 2008)

Prayers and positive thoughts!  Here's to a smooth recovery.


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 29, 2008)

Much love, and best wishes for a quick recovery.. you'll do great, i'm sure you're in good hands!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 29, 2008)

Good Luck Hun!!!! Everything will turn out fine.... We'll all be here rooting for you... You'll be in my thoughts all the time!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 29, 2008)

Brittney I love you tons and I know that this surgery will go off with flying colors and you are going to feel so much better in the long run.  I hope that your mom and dad spoil you while you are recuperating.  I am sending lots of prayers and love your way.


----------



## melozburngr (Sep 29, 2008)

Good luck- everything will go fine!  Surgeries are scary, I know, but they know what they're doing- that's why they get paid the big bucks!!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 29, 2008)

i know im semi-new here but i think your soooo adorable and sweet and i just wanted you to know youre in my prayers!!! GOOD LUCK SWEETIE!!!!!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 29, 2008)

Aww, be sure to stay calm and not to stress. I'm sure you'll be fine. We're all thinking of you. xoxo

And that definitely was very thoughful and sweet of you Rbella.


----------



## Patricia (Sep 29, 2008)

good luck!!! i'm sure everything will be fine


----------



## MrsMay (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks rbella for starting this thread... I was just thinking about Brit this morning (it's midday on the 30th at the moment).

Brit - I'm sending all my thoughts your way honey... Take it easy and rest up and you will be better in no time


----------



## Ciara (Sep 29, 2008)

Britney!!!  I hope you have a very speedy recovery.
::: HUGS ::::


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Sep 29, 2008)

Sending hugs and prayers your way!  I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Sep 29, 2008)

You are definatly in thoughts and prayers. You are too sweet not to be... I've sort of been MIA recently but i've stayed caught up on all the things you've been going through. I hope all goes well... Hopefully it will also allow you a much needed *BREAK*. Get Better soon !!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 30, 2008)

Hugs and prayers to you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope you have a speedy recovery and that you will finally be well.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 30, 2008)

good luck, brittney.


----------



## GreekChick (Sep 30, 2008)

Good Luck!


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 30, 2008)

Aw, my thoughts are with you~  I hope everything goes smooth as silk, and that you're back to 100% as soon as possible.


----------



## jdechant (Sep 30, 2008)

Good luck with the surgery! Trust me, I KNOW how you feel! Don't worry. Time heals everything!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 30, 2008)

Good luck! I hope you have a safe surgery and speedy recovery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Keep us updated!!


----------



## User93 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you SO MUCH rbella! Brit everything will be ok, we all are here and are worried about you, please come talk to us as soon as you can
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, everything will be good, dont be scared! I can imagine thats hard, but you're a tough cookie. I send my hugs to you!


----------



## Jot (Sep 30, 2008)

Loads of love, hugs and best wishes for a speedy recovery.
take care xx


----------



## Susanne (Sep 30, 2008)

I have you in my thoughts!


----------



## tiramisu (Sep 30, 2008)

You are in my thoughts today girl!  :bighug:


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 30, 2008)

Good luck baby doll! I will be thinking about you!!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 30, 2008)

Good luck, I will be thinking of you. I hope you have a fast recovery to.


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 30, 2008)

Good luck! Hope everything goes well!!


----------



## Dawn (Sep 30, 2008)

Best wishes for a super speedy recovery!!!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 1, 2008)

Sending you some love & hugs. Good luck, girl!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 1, 2008)

Load and loads of luck for your surgery!


----------



## LoveMU (Oct 1, 2008)

I hope everything goes smoothly and u feel better soon!


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi everyone!!!

I just wanted to thank you guys for everything. I came home from the hospital today, thank god. I'm still in pain, but thanks to Perocet I'm flying high 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a big surprise this afternoon, my mom woke me up to show me a gorgeous flower arrangement. As soon as I feel better and up to it, I would like to post a picture on here! The flower arrangement came from some lovely ladies here @ Specktra!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This really made my day and I started crying when I read the card. Seriously, you guys are amazing and so sweet. I've never met such a wonderful, caring group of people. Y'all are definitely a huge part of my support system and definitely have made my day with the flowers, this thread, the PMs, emails, comments, prayers, etc. I honestly do appreciate everything that has been said to make me feel better.

My surgery was about 3 hours. They took out the isthmus where the nodule had been growing on my thyroid. It was still inconclusive for cancer, so they a panel of pathologists are reviewing the findings and I should know by this Friday or next Monday if it is. I honestly don't think I can go through another surgery. I was really happy that I didn't get sick from the anesthesia, as I know a lot of people that do. Besides the pain in my neck and throat, my IV hurt too. Other than that, I've felt okay. It sucks when I try and go to sleep cause I have to sleep on my back and I'm not used to that. I have a big surgical dressing on my neck and it looks sooo sexy, haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just wanted to check in with you guys today and thank you all very much, from the bottom of my heart for all the kindness you all have contributed towards me. I definitely couldn't do it without all of you lovely people. God Bless!!


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the update babe, we've been thinking of you! Glad to hear that you're doing ok, and we'll keep our fingers crossed for the results. Focus on relaxing and getting better, we're sending you hugs!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for checking in, Britt.  You have been in my thoughts and it is so good to hear from you.  xoxo


----------



## nikki (Oct 1, 2008)

Glad to hear you are doing ok!  Hope you feel better and get good results SOON!!!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 1, 2008)

I JUST came across this thread, omg girls on here sent flowers?? How sweet! I'm so happy you are doing better, and I'm actually glad I just came across this thread today otherwise I might have had an anxiety attack thinking about whether you would be okay! I hope your recovery is very quick...I of course will be praying for your health, good luck Brittney! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<~~~there's me and you.lol.


----------



## smh28 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey!
Just wanna let you know I have been thinking about you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Hope everything went well.


----------



## couturesista (Oct 1, 2008)

Hugs And Lipgloss Kisses To U !


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 1, 2008)

So glad to hear that you are doing well!  Take care of yourself!


----------



## jenntoz (Oct 1, 2008)

Glad to hear you're home & you enjoyed the flowers!  Hope you're feeling great soon!


----------



## Sario (Oct 1, 2008)

Sending lots of love & good wishes your way, here's to thorough and quick recovery! *toasts with her prrr lipglass*


----------



## sweetie0716 (Oct 1, 2008)

Good Luck!! Hope you have a very quick recovery!


----------



## rbella (Oct 1, 2008)

Britt-I am so happy you are home.  Enjoy the flowers. We all love you so much here.  Melozburngr (sp?) initiated the great idea and we are so appreciative of her kindness.  

I am praying for you and your recover and hope to hear from you regarding the results Friday.  You will stay in my thoughts.  Love you and can't wait for you to be back to 100%!!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that you made it through!  Enjoy the flowers and make sure to get plenty of rest.  I hope to hear how the results come out, but in the mean time I will be praying for you.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 1, 2008)

Glad to hear that everything went so well Brittney!


----------



## Patricia (Oct 1, 2008)

i'm glad everything went well, one of my best friends also went thorugh surgery to get her thyroid gland removed so i know how it is

i wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## Brittni (Oct 1, 2008)

SO happy to hear you are doing good Brit! Glad you loved the flowers... I bet they are sooo gorgeous in person! lol! Specktrites truly are the best ladies around!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank goodness everything went well, we are all pulling for you Brit!


----------



## florabundance (Oct 2, 2008)

woo so glad/relieved/happy it all went smoothly!!! have fun relaxing and chilling, and hopefully nick is wating on u hand and foot haha 
all my love


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Oct 2, 2008)

Iam so glad to hear you are okay. Glad you liked the flowers x, you take care of yourself now.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Oct 2, 2008)

YAY!!!  So good to hear from you Brit..glad you're home....think pink and get better soon....


----------



## User93 (Oct 2, 2008)

Im so glad you updated us! Get well soon doll!! We need you here!


----------



## concertina (Oct 2, 2008)

Here's to a speedy recovery!! I'm glad your surgery went smoothly.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 3, 2008)

Im so glad everything went okay. I had been meaning to send you a message, Ive just been pretty busy. Either way...I am glad you are okay. I really love you and hope you recover quickly!


----------



## babyjazy21 (Oct 3, 2008)

Im happy to hear your doing good hun. Ill keep you in my prayers for everything to be going smooth as it has been


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Oct 3, 2008)

Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 3, 2008)

Hang in there. I know the wait is hard in finding out results. I had a breast cancer scare a couple of years ago and I did all kinds of things to get my mind somewhere else till I had the results. Go to a happy place in your head. Mine is a giant MAC store filled with all kinds of beautiful and funky packaging and I have a giftcard with no limit. We are all thinking about you. Take care Sweetie.


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 3, 2008)

hey hun, thank you for update and I'm so happy that it all went well!


----------



## Jot (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Glad you are home. Take it easy hun x


----------



## Margolicious (Oct 3, 2008)

I am sooo happy to hear from you! I hope the recovery goes well


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 3, 2008)

I just wanted to continue to thank everyone for all the support, comments, prayers, etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted to let you all that the results came back today and I do have thyroid cancer. The nodule they removed was malignant. I'm going in for a total thyroidectomy sometime this coming week, probably on Thursday. I'm still staying at my parents house cause I don't feel well enough to drive just yet. I will probably leave tomorrow and go back home.
I've been pretty upset today, but I realize it's in God's hands and it's best I can get this taken care of now, while I'm young. The cancer is papillary, which is the same thyroid cancer my aunt had. She had her whole thyroid removed years ago and has been in good health ever since.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 3, 2008)

Brittney I can see why you are upset but like you said it is in Gods hands and he will watch over you.  You are in good hands with your doctors.  Please let me know if you need anything or just to talk.  I am always here for you.  I continue to pray for you every night.  Lots of love to you!!


----------



## rbella (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG.  I am so sorry, Britt.  I don't even know what to say other than you are being so brave.  I am thinking about you every single day.  Please know how special you are and just how loved you are.  You will get through this and you will be stronger for it.  I am always here if you need anything and I mean ANYTHING at all.  

Love you with all my heart.


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 3, 2008)

things will get better, I cant even image how scary it is, but just be thankful that they caught it early and it didn't spread!


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm sorry you got the news you didn't want to hear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Just stay strong, and remember you are in all of our thoughts & prayers for a continued recovery and a smooth procedure next Thursday.  

We 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 you and hope you feel better soon!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 3, 2008)

i'm sorry to hear that brittney. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've been keeping you in my thoughts, and will continue to. you're a good person though, and i think karma will take care of you for all the sweet things you've done and how much of a fabulous person you've been. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 keep us informed, and let us know if you need anything.


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this Brit, I know you must be really upset and scared right now. Just remember that we all love you and are pulling for you. And that thyroid cancer is one of the most treatable cancers out there. Good luck with the next procedure, and stay positive and focused on recovery. Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 3, 2008)

You are so strong dear, so strong. As a cancer survivor, I know what you are going though. You're going to be fine!!! I am so happy that they found it early and that it is operable. God never gives us something we can not handle. You are always in my thoughts and I wish you all the best!!! Make sure you keep us updated. Get better soon, we all miss you on the board and your comments that make us smile. (well at aleast i do)


----------



## Margolicious (Oct 3, 2008)

You are an incredibly brave and beautiful woman! Keep your chin up and know that we are all thinking about you! Please continue to let us know how you are. I will continue to keep you in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 3, 2008)

I am so glad you liked the flowers...we wanted to buy you the moon...But it wasn't for sale!!! Yeahhhh!! Get Better soon so we can see a fotd!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 3, 2008)

I am so sorry about your diagnosis. I will continue to pray for you and keep you in my thoughts. I know you are a strong person and you will get through this and be all that much stronger for it. Good luck with your treatment, Brit.


----------



## MACaholic21 (Oct 3, 2008)

I am SO sorry to hear the news =( I can't imagine how you're feeling, but you are a strong woman and will get through all this and be fine just like your aunt did. Get well wishes and hugs sent your way!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 3, 2008)

You are in our hearts and prayers and I know that your faith in God you will get you through this! Just keep praying and keep believing!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 3, 2008)

*thinking of you every day*

I know you will get through this.  xo


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 4, 2008)

Brit, I am so sorry to hear that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are a strong and beautiful woman and I know you will get through this just fine. Positivity is SO important in times like this, so please stay positive. We are all thinking about you and wishing the best for you. We love you! and if theres anything we can do to help, let us know.

Sending positive thoughts and love your way.
<3


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this news, but we are ALL here for you.  It's great you are taking care of things early, and I'm hoping that everything turns out okay.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Oct 4, 2008)

Brit;

You are in my thoughts and prayers. 
Stay strong during this difficult time 
You are a brave girl and we are all pulling for you; I only wish you the best and a speedy, healthy, recovery

Sending you lots of hugs


----------



## joey444 (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm sending tons of love and prayers your way! I'm so sorry to hear that you got bad news but I'm positie everything is going to be OK now!

Keep your head up and you'll be doing FOTD's again before you know it! We miss you....


----------



## hr44 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey hun.. I just read everything, I had no idea. My prayers are with you that everything will go well in the end. *Hugs and Kisses*


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh Brit, honey.... I am soooo sorry that you got the news you didnt want to hear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sure that the second surgery will go as smoothly as the first and you will be fine in no time!

Sending all my positive vibes and thoughts your way, and I hope this is all over soon for you.


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 4, 2008)

I am so sorry you are going through this. Just like others have said stay strong and positive and your faith will keep you going. And your being young will help so much in your recovery. We are all thinking of you and you have so many prayers coming your way. I know you are scared but you are right that it's in God's hands now, so go ahead and be mad, sad, cry, scream or whatever you need to do and then hand it all over to Him and you take care of yourself. We are all giving you a giant cyber group hug. Did you feel that?


----------



## Julie5 (Oct 4, 2008)

HI Hun
I am so glad to hear your surgery went well. I just read your results. Be strong!! God is in control. God would never give you anything you cant handle. And what ever you go through he will be with you!!  keep having faith girl. I will be praying for you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Deuteronomy31:8  The LORD himself goes before you and will be with you; he will *never leave you* nor forsake you. Do not be afraid; do not be discouraged."

*Jeremiah 29:11*
For I know the *plans* I have for you," declares the LORD, "*plans* to *prosper* you and not to harm you, *plans* to give you hope and a future.
*Isaiah 40:31*
but those who hope in the LORD will renew their strength. They will soar on *wings* *like* *eagles*; they will run and not grow weary, they will walk and not be faint
22 Corinthians 12:9-10
12 Corinthians 12:9-10  But he said to me, "My grace is sufficient for you, for my power is made perfect in weakness." Therefore I will boast all the more gladly about my weaknesses, so that Christ's power may rest on me. That is why, for Christ's sake, I delight in weaknesses, in insults, in hardships, in persecutions, in difficulties. For when I am weak, then I am strong.
*discouraged."

The LORD himself goes before you and will be with you; he will never leave you nor forsake you. Do not be afraid; do not be discouraged."Corinthians 12:9-10 (New International Version)*



9But he said to me, "My grace is sufficient for you, for my power is made perfect in weakness." Therefore I will boast all the more gladly about my weaknesses, so that Christ's power may rest on me. 10That is why, for Christ's sake, I delight in weaknesses, in insults, in hardships, in persecutions, in difficulties. For when I am weak, then I am strong.2:9-10:9-1


----------



## User93 (Oct 4, 2008)

Please be strong and believe in the best Brittney. It all will be ok & you'll be healthy. Thank you SO MUCH for updating us!!!  I am always here for you too. We all are.


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I myself just feel SO FUCKING GUILTY though. Everyone knows tanning isn't good, but lots of us do it anyway. I've tanned year round from the time I was 18 until this May when I was 21. Then after that, it was just once a week or here and there. I just feel horrible because I feel like exposing myself to that sort of radiation all of those years contributed to my thyroid cancer, although the DR told me it is hereditary. 
I haven't laid in a tanning bed in a few weeks though, not since I found out I needed surgery. I kept wanting to, because I wanted to look nice and bronzed, but I knew deep down it was bad.
My parents are going to sell their tanning bed out of fear that it caused my cancer and my dad's skin cancer.

Honestly, I wish everyone would get bloodwork ordered on their thyroid. I think so many people have thyroid problems and are completely unaware of it because people are trying to tell them they're depressed or whatever. I think more people are living with thyroid disease out there than you think.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 4, 2008)

Brit, I am so sorry to hear about the cancer. You're such a sweet person. I watched your youtube videos and now that I know what you sound like, I fee like I know you even more lol wierd right? I am thinking of you and you're going to be all right! Love ya girl!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 4, 2008)

I agree Brit...I have an overactive Thyroid so I have had several tests...OA Thyroids are suppose to make people me loose weight...NOT!! 

Please do not feel guilty...there are so many things that they say cause cancer these days...from Water Bottles being left in the car ..then we drink it..etc...My sister is a survivor of Ovarian Cancer 12 years now...Just kept praying!! Doctors with the help of God can heal ALL!!


----------



## jenntoz (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your diagnosis.  But I'm sure you will come through everything & be better than ever.  I have another friend who is at the end of her treatments & is doing well & feeling great(just like your aunt)  Please do not feel guilty, just focus on getting better. xoxoxo


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I just feel horrible because I feel like exposing myself to that sort of radiation all of those years contributed to my thyroid cancer, although the DR told me it is hereditary._

 
I'm not going to say that tanning didn't have any effect, but I highly doubt that tanning would cause thyroid cancer. Skin cancer, absolutely, but I've taken a fair amount of biology and I would say that if it did have an effect it was very small and you would have gotten the cancer anyway. Definitely stop though, once you have cancer you want to be careful about all cancer and you don't want to encourage in to metastisize (form in other places). 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Honestly, I wish everyone would get bloodwork ordered on their thyroid. I think so many people have thyroid problems and are completely unaware of it because people are trying to tell them they're depressed or whatever. I think more people are living with thyroid disease out there than you think._

 
I couldn't agree with you more.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I agree Brit...I have an overactive Thyroid so I have had several tests...OA T*hyroids are suppose to make people me loose weight...*NOT!! 

Please do not feel guilty...there are so many things that they say cause cancer these days...from Water Bottles being left in the car ..then we drink it..etc...My sister is a survivor of Ovarian Cancer 12 years now...Just kept praying!! Doctors with the help of God can heal ALL!!_

 
Because there's a spelling/grammar thing going on (not going after you for it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I'm not sure what you're trying to say. But if you're saying that thyroid problems are supposed to make people loose weight... Nope. Only sometimes. A friend of mine does have that problem and desperately struggles to keep weight on, but it really depends on the issue. Does your pituitary gland have a problem with TSH (the hormone that stimulates the thyroid), or maybe the thyroid is unresponsive to TSH, maybe the thyroid produces too much or too little thyroxin/thyroxine/T4.... The list goes on.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Oct 4, 2008)

Don't feel guilty hon...we all do things every single day that put us "at risk", hell everything is a risk these days.  You just keep your thoughts positive, and know that we're all sending good vibes your way.  I know these aren't the results you wanted, but I know you're going to come out at the end of this experience a stronger person!  I'll continue sending good vibes, love and prayers your way!  Lean on those who care for you!  HUGS!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I agree Brit...I have an overactive Thyroid so I have had several tests...OA T*hyroids are suppose to make people me loose weight...*NOT!! _

_Ok so the word ME was in the wrong place...Trust me you will find many typos when I type...I have never been a typist or the secretary type. _


What I was saying was...I went to the Doctor because of my weight gain...and he tested me for Thyroid problems and found that I had Hyperthyroidism which is  considered an overactive thyroid gland...I produce more thyroid hormones than normal ...He said normally when a person has an OA thyroid it does not make them gain weight but loose..

Common symptoms include:

Excessive sweating 
Heat intolerance 
Increased bowel movements 
Tremor (usually fine shaking) 
Nervousness; agitation 
Rapid heart rate 
Weight loss 
Fatigue 
Decreased concentration  
Irregular and scant menstrual


----------



## lizardprincesa (Oct 4, 2008)

SweetHeart, you have been in my thoughts & prayers. 
I'm sorry you are going through such a difficult time. 
I'm sorry i didn't get to post to you sooner, but please know 
you are in my mind and in my Heart....

please know you are not alone...

HeartVibes, Cheryl Faith ( & family)










































PS Thanks to rbella for starting the thread. xxx​


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I myself just feel SO FUCKING GUILTY though. Everyone knows tanning isn't good, but lots of us do it anyway. I've tanned year round from the time I was 18 until this May when I was 21. Then after that, it was just once a week or here and there. I just feel horrible because I feel like exposing myself to that sort of radiation all of those years contributed to my thyroid cancer, although the DR told me it is hereditary. 
I haven't laid in a tanning bed in a few weeks though, not since I found out I needed surgery. I kept wanting to, because I wanted to look nice and bronzed, but I knew deep down it was bad.
My parents are going to sell their tanning bed out of fear that it caused my cancer and my dad's skin cancer.

Honestly, I wish everyone would get bloodwork ordered on their thyroid. I think so many people have thyroid problems and are completely unaware of it because people are trying to tell them they're depressed or whatever. I think more people are living with thyroid disease out there than you think._

 


Although I agree that tanning probably isn't the  best choice, do not get down on yourself for that. You could never have predicted this. I Hypothyroidism and I've had pancreatic cancer (4 years in remission) which has now caused me to be diabetic. None of these were things that I could predict, but you will be fine girl!!! You're an awesome strong person and you'll be better than ever, I have all the faith in you!!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 4, 2008)

I've been watching You Tube videos on people talking about thyroid cancer and this one girl chose to read her pathology report for the first time while on video and she started balling. I felt bad for her, but there's no way in hell I'm going to post something like that on the internet. That's not how I roll.
I don't mean this to sound bad, but most of the videos I've seen, everyone seems so helpless and depressed.
Honestly for me, the worst part is almost over! The cancerous nodule is already out and so is my isthmus! Now all I have to get are my left & right lobes and this will be over with.
I already look at myself as a cancer survivor and I'm trying to life my life to the fullest without regrets.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 4, 2008)

You're awesome! Props my friend!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I've been watching You Tube videos on people talking about thyroid cancer and this one girl chose to read her pathology report for the first time while on video and she started balling. I felt bad for her, but there's no way in hell I'm going to post something like that on the internet. That's not how I roll.
I don't mean this to sound bad, but most of the videos I've seen, everyone seems so helpless and depressed.
Honestly for me, the worst part is almost over! The cancerous nodule is already out and so is my isthmus! Now all I have to get are my left & right lobes and this will be over with.
I already look at myself as a cancer survivor and I'm trying to life my life to the fullest without regrets._

 
At this very moment...You are the strongest, most positive, most fantastic woman I know!!! Nick is a very lucky man...And tell him when the lady comes home the in laws better be gone or me and some of my low-life friends are making a road trip up there and it won't be pretty!!!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_At this very moment...You are the strongest, most positive, most fantastic woman I know!!! Nick is a very lucky man...And tell him when the lady comes home the in laws better be gone or me and some of my low-life friends are making a road trip up there and it won't be pretty!!!_

 
I agree!!! And I'll be right there with you!


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
I agree Brit...I have an overactive Thyroid so I have had several tests...OA T*hyroids are suppose to make people me loose weight...*NOT!! 

Ok so the word ME was in the wrong place...Trust me you will find many typos when I type...I have never been a typist or the secretary type. 


What I was saying was...I went to the Doctor because of my weight gain...and he tested me for Thyroid problems and found that I had Hyperthyroidism which is  considered an overactive thyroid gland...I produce more thyroid hormones than normal ...He said normally when a person has an OA thyroid it does not make them gain weight but loose..

Common symptoms include:

Excessive sweating 
Heat intolerance 
Increased bowel movements 
Tremor (usually fine shaking) 
Nervousness; agitation 
Rapid heart rate 
Weight loss 
Fatigue 
Decreased concentration  
Irregular and scant menstrual  
_

 
Yeah, I wasn't sure if you were talking about you or people in general, but I just wanted to clarify because not everyone knows about thyroid disorders. Do you know why you gain weight instead of loosing it, or is it just one of those things that hasn't been figured out?

And good on ya Brit, you are a survivor. Hugs! Keep up the great attitude.


----------



## rbella (Oct 4, 2008)

Brit, 
Seriously, you amaze me.  I am so proud of you and your attitude.  You are an inspiration.  As is MacAddict_Sami.  You both are such positive influences and I am proud to "know" you!

Hugs.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Yeah, I wasn't sure if you were talking about you or people in general, but I just wanted to clarify because not everyone knows about thyroid disorders. Do you know why you gain weight instead of loosing it, or is it just one of those things that hasn't been figured out?

And good on ya Brit, you are a survivor. Hugs! Keep up the great attitude. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I would go out on a limb and say it's because I eat like a PIG and sit on my butt more often than not. Also, I had a really bad car accident and I was on steroids and anti-inflammatory meds for my shoulder injury and they were some of the problem my doctor feels. But I was taken off them a few weeks ago so hopefully I will see some balance.


----------



## TDoll (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I've been watching You Tube videos on people talking about thyroid cancer and this one girl chose to read her pathology report for the first time while on video and she started balling. I felt bad for her, but there's no way in hell I'm going to post something like that on the internet. That's not how I roll.
I don't mean this to sound bad, but most of the videos I've seen, everyone seems so helpless and depressed.
Honestly for me, the worst part is almost over! The cancerous nodule is already out and so is my isthmus! Now all I have to get are my left & right lobes and this will be over with.
I already look at myself as a cancer survivor and I'm trying to life my life to the fullest without regrets._

 
Britt you are such an awesome person and you have such a great attitude! With all the people in your family with thyroid issues...I hope you understand that it's hereditary.  Whenever something like this happens,we tend to blame ourselves and think, "if only...".... but please know that you did nothing wrong.  
Things like this sometimes happen as a way to make us know that we're stronger than we think and to help us look at life through different eyes and with a stronger appreciation.
I know you will be ok! You know you've been in our thoughts and prayers and I know you'll do fine during your next surgery! 
There has been a few people in my family with thyroid issues so next time I go to my doctor, I'm going to talk to her about it...just to be safe.  

Anyway, stay positive! This mess will be behind you soon! love ya girl.


----------



## kobri (Oct 5, 2008)

So sorry about your diagnosis.  I had you in my thoughts and prayers this week. I know how scary this can be as my cousin had her thyroid removed 9 or 10 years ago. She hasn't had any problems since then and she was relieved to have the problem dealt with. You are being so brave and positive. I have a paper to go get bloodwork for my thyroid sitting on my desk right now and you have convinced me that I should get that done ASAP. Good luck with the rest of your treatment!


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I would go out on a limb and say it's because I eat like a PIG and sit on my butt more often than not. Also, I had a really bad car accident and I was on steroids and anti-inflammatory meds for my shoulder injury and they were some of the problem my doctor feels. But I was taken off them a few weeks ago so hopefully I will see some balance._

 
Well I hope that this will help you sort out your health. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be keeping everyone in my thoughts. Hugs to all you ladies dealing with health issues.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Oct 5, 2008)

I Think Youre Amazing! Any Sort Of Surgey Is Scary Enough Without Having To Hear Bad News Afterwards! I Hope everything Goes Well For You From Now On! We're All Thinking Of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



x x


----------



## User93 (Oct 5, 2008)

Brittney you are awesome! I love the way you think and what you say. Everything will be ok. As you said, the worst part is over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted to thank you for pointing out that a lot of people live with thyroid problems and dont know whats wrong with them, and I wanted to thank Tish aswell for posting the symptomes. I gonna make a blood test too, since I found some symptomes. Thank you so much!


----------



## nunu (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank you for the update Brit and i am so sorry to hear about the cancer. You are so brave and i hope you get well soon.


----------



## Claire84 (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about the test results.  However, I think your attitude is just amazing.  Seriously, I thionk the way you've reacted to this news is inspiring for a lot of other people.  Don't feel bad about the fact you went tanning...the doctor's have said that it's hereditary and you've done nothing wrong.  So pleae don't blame yoursellf. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I hope the next surgery goes well and that very soon you'll be given good news.  I'll be keeping you in my thought and prayers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *hugs*


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 5, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear the bad news. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But you are such a strong woman Brittney and everything will get better. You're a great person; God will take care of you!


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

I was watching your video Nicks Wifey on YouTube and I was in tears =(. I know it must be hard but keep strong! I wish you well and I will try to write you some more comments on you tube!

I know its going to be tough some days, and when people stare go and confront them and don't let them get you down. When people stare at my sister who's severely handicapped I go up to them and say "Oh i notice your staring, can i help you?!" And it will freak them out SO badly they will not ever do it again. Trust me ;-) 12 years of practise. 

Just keep your head held high, keep positive and keep posting videos. I love to check your progress and knowing your okay. Your an inspiration to the girls on this forum.

Lots of love and best wishes!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I've been watching You Tube videos on people talking about thyroid cancer and this one girl chose to read her pathology report for the first time while on video and she started balling. I felt bad for her, but there's no way in hell I'm going to post something like that on the internet. That's not how I roll.
I don't mean this to sound bad, but most of the videos I've seen, everyone seems so helpless and depressed.
Honestly for me, the worst part is almost over! The cancerous nodule is already out and so is my isthmus! Now all I have to get are my left & right lobes and this will be over with.
I already look at myself as a cancer survivor and I'm trying to life my life to the fullest without regrets._

 
Loved your Video Blog!! You are truly a beautiful and inspirational person!! Keep on doing you and you will be great!!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey I just watched your video on youtube and you are sooo brave. You are an inspiration to everyone going through a tough time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Claire84 (Oct 7, 2008)

Just wanted to say I was also watching your viod on youtube and you looked fantastic!  I can't believe those people staring at you - they need to catch themselves on.  You'd think people of that age would have a bit of bloody sense.


----------



## jenavii (Oct 7, 2008)

Whoa, this entire thread is inspirational! 

I hope everything works out for the best!!! Its great that you still have a positive outlook on life! Keep it up!


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 7, 2008)

Awww thanks again everyone for all of the love, I really appreciate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm undergoing my 2nd surgery this Thursday at noon, so keep me in your prayers if you can! I can't wait to get back on Specktra soon!

Talk to everyone later and God Bless!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Awww thanks again everyone for all of the love, I really appreciate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm undergoing my 2nd surgery this Thursday at noon, so keep me in your prayers if you can! I can't wait to get back on Specktra soon!

Talk to everyone later and God Bless!_

 
We can and we will!! Be blessed Britt!! 
We are wishing you only the best and sending much love and many prayers your way!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 7, 2008)

You are always in my thoughts!  Good luck on Thursday, I know you will sail through.

Be well and be strong.

xoxo


----------



## User93 (Oct 8, 2008)

Good lucl Britt!!! Everything will be ok, we are waiting for you to come back to us, you're such an amazing person. Please get well soon!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 8, 2008)

You are always in my thoughts hun, but of course, I will say an extra little pray for you, but you will be fine!!! You are such a strong survivor...And, when you're feeling better, you know that we will all still be sitting on this message board showing off our new collections or complaining about how we cannot not wait for the upcoming collections...So really, you won't be missing much, but we'll all be awaiting your return to Specktra, So think of a really witty remark for your return 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...We will all wait in anticipation!!! (I am loser, i know...LOL)


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 9, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow hun!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We are thinking of you <3


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 9, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow Brittney!  I know that everything will go well.  I also loved your thyroid blogging on Youtube.  You are so funny and sweet.  I really liked when you went on the rant about people staring.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will be sending lots of prayers and love your way tomorrow!


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 9, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow. You are in my thoughts and prayers. I know you will glide right through this as you have such a positive attitude. And that in itself can do wonders. I'm sure you're glad to get it all over with and not have to wait and then you can just focus on healing and moving forward.


----------



## rbella (Oct 9, 2008)

good luck britt.  Please let us know how you are doing.  We are all worried!!


----------



## Jot (Oct 9, 2008)

Big hugs, love and best wishes. You are in our thoughts x


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 9, 2008)

Thinking of you.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 9, 2008)

Good luck hun! Thinking of you every day


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 9, 2008)

Hoping that everything went well today Brittney!  I have been praying for you a lot today.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Can't wait to hear an update.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2008)

I cosign that!! Hope all went well


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 9, 2008)

I hope you are doing well!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Oct 9, 2008)

You were in my thoughts today and I know you will come through wonderfully! If any one of us could have handled a situation like this with Grace its you!  You are an inspiration and through it all remember that you are an amazing women!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 10, 2008)

Hope the surgery went well & that you recover quickly!!


----------



## jenavii (Oct 10, 2008)

Thinking of you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope your doing better than great!!!!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 10, 2008)

Any updates on how Brittney is doing!?!  She has been on mind all day.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 10, 2008)

Me too.  I am sure she will check in when she can.

Love ya girl!  xo


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah, I'd love to hear some news. She's probably pretty wiped out. I'm keeping her in my thoughts.


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi everyone!!!
I'm here! I just got out of the hospital earlier today and have been sleeping most of the day. I HAD to get online, especially on Specktra though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My second surgery went well, they didn't find anymore cancer, at least to the naked eye, but any remaining cancer cells will get killed off anyway when I have my radioactive iodine treatment probably a month or two after surgery.
My stay in the hospital, was horrible though. I'm so thankful Iam an employee their and can complain to the proper outlets, I honestly feel like I was treated like a sack of shit by the medical surgical nurses on that floor. I'm not dissing any nurses on Specktra, but I know a lot of these women and they are just straight up bitches...making all the CNAs/PSAs do all the work for them. The OR nurses are wonderful though, they treated me like a lump of gold both times.
Last night, I had to wait one fucking hour for my morphine and my last dosage was about three hours before that. I had to wait 20 minutes for someone to help me get out of bed so I could take a piss. REALLY ANNOYING. Then to top it all off, this fucker named Brian slept in the room next to mine and SCREAMED all night on the nurse call bell and asked for pain meds every 10 minutes. What bothered me the most, is that they were sooo quick to jump on the gun and answer Brian's calls right away. I had to wait 10-15 minutes each time after hitting the nurse call button.
I finally said to one of the nurses "You know I work downstairs right?" and her attitude changed in an instant. She suddenly became nicer and more quick to respond to my calls. I just figured you know what, fuck it, I'm going to throw that out there. I deserve to be treated with the common decency and respect of anyone else shacked up in the hospital whether it be Stepdown, Med/Surg, ICU, OB, whatever.
Not to sound like a diva, but I've had two surgeries in a week and found out I had cancer and I honestly feel like I was entitled to better treatment than some dopehead down the hall who wanted to listen to MTV music videos all night and curse out the nurses. They finally moved him (Brian) this morning to another room because he was being too disruptive towards the other patients lol.

I just wanted to update everyone with how I'm doing. I'm still not a 100% and probably won't be for days. This surgery was more involved than the last and I guess they had to move my voice box around during surgery, ahhh?!

I really want to *thank from the bottom of my heart,* the lovely ladies of Specktra who got together and sent me a lovely MAC package!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I received it on Wednesday night when I came to my parents and I was soooo happy! I'll be sure to take pictures soon. I got Mulch, Ricepaper & Fig 1 eyeshadows. I also got Angel lipstick and Indianwood paintpot! Yaaay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That was probably one of the nicest things anyone has ever done for me and when I opened up the card and read it was from some Specktra ladies, I cried once again! Y'all seriously didn't have to do that, but know that you are truly angels and amazing people. Please fess up now, those that were behind this so I can give you proper recognition and a little something special for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd like to thank everyone else too who has been so kind and thoughtful on this thread and leaving inspiring messages for me. God Bless you all!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 10, 2008)

So glad to hear from you and that all went well!! So terrible about the service!! Just imagine if you had not let it be known you were an employee there...So said...Don't go into the field if you don't want to help people!! 
So glad you are home and a survivor!!! We love you!!!

it was from your Secret Specktra Santas


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 10, 2008)

Glad to hear your doing well!!! Thank you soooo much for checking in!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 10, 2008)

Sweetie, it is so good to hear from you. I am so sorry you had less than ideal treatment from your nursing team, that is terrible.  Put it aside, put it behind you.  You need all positive energy now. ;-)

That aside, please focus on healing and strength and feeling better.  You are such an amazing person and you have your whole life ahead of you.

As for your MAC goodies, you deserve them babe.  Once you are feeling up to it I want to see some fierce FOTDs from you!

xoxo  big love


----------



## rbella (Oct 10, 2008)

Britt,
I'm so glad you are feeling a "little" better.  At least enough to come here and update us.  You are very important to us and it is so good to hear that you are on your way to a full recovery.  I know that I as well as many here have been thinking about you so much and are just happy to see you pop your head in.

I'm so sad that you had to go through all this, but I'm glad it was found and you will now be ok!

I'm glad you enjoyed your MAC goodies, you deserve them!  I look forward to seeing you on the board more and more!

LOVE YOU!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 10, 2008)

Glad to hear that you are doing good Brittney!  Nothing better than having your mom take care of you!  Enjoy all of your new MAC goodies!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We miss you around here!  I love you tons!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 11, 2008)

Get better soon Brittney!! We all miss you so much


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 11, 2008)

Brit, I'm so glad your second surgery went well and that you're doing ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You were definately in all of our thoughts over the last couple of weeks and will continue to be until you get the final all clear.

Geez, those secret santas definately have some good taste in makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy honey - you deserve it after the last couple of weeks that you have had!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you for the update Brit!  I'm so happy to hear that despite your shitty service,  you still came out on top!  We miss you!


----------



## babyjazy21 (Oct 11, 2008)

Brit I just wanted to  let you know that you are one of the toughest girls I know. I admire you so much! You are in my prayers and I am also happy to hear you are doing better.


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi everyone, just wanted to give y'all an update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm still at my parents house, but tomorrow I can leave because I get to drive, YAAAAY!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Honestly, I love my parents to death and could not thank them enough for everything they've done for me throughout this entire process, but I miss my apartment and I miss my man!

I'm doing okay, each day it's getting better, but I still feel like shit and just want to sleep sometimes. My gauze and tape came off, now I just have these tape strips in place over my incision. I'm going to the DR to get those removed on Wednesday. 

I wanted to try and upload these pictures, first from some lovely Specktra-ettes who sent me a floral arrangement during my first surgery and during my 2nd surgery, sent me MAC, yaaay!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I hope y'all can see the pics, I'm uploading them as an attachment because Photobucket is being a pain in the ass!


----------



## jenavii (Oct 13, 2008)

Im glad to hear your doing good! YAY.  Keep it up and stay strong


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW. those flowers look NOTHING like what was ordered.  

This is what you were supposed to get... 








glad that you are doing better and that they got everything out and that it went well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Hi everyone, just wanted to give y'all an update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm still at my parents house, but tomorrow I can leave because I get to drive, YAAAAY!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Honestly, I love my parents to death and could not thank them enough for everything they've done for me throughout this entire process, but I miss my apartment and I miss my man!

I'm doing okay, each day it's getting better, but I still feel like shit and just want to sleep sometimes. My gauze and tape came off, now I just have these tape strips in place over my incision. I'm going to the DR to get those removed on Wednesday. 

I wanted to try and upload these pictures, first from some lovely Specktra-ettes who sent me a floral arrangement during my first surgery and during my 2nd surgery, sent me MAC, yaaay!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I hope y'all can see the pics, I'm uploading them as an attachment because Photobucket is being a pain in the ass!_


----------



## nunu (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the update hun, i wish you a speedy recovery.
we miss you


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 13, 2008)

Glad to hear that your recovery is going so well Brittney!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_WOW. those flowers look NOTHING like what was ordered. 

This is what you were supposed to get... 







glad that you are doing better and that they got everything out and that it went well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nothing like the picture!! But we hope you enjoyed them anyway!!

Glad you are on the way to recovery!! Get plenty of rest!!

Melozburngr call them and tell them we want our dang rocks and straw thingy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You should email them a copy of the picture.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm glad to hear you're doing better sweetheart!  You have such an inspiring attitude about the whole thing!  Still sending warm thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey! I've been away for the weekend, and I just read both updates. It's great to hear from you. I'm glad that there wasn't anything else visible in the second surgery, I'll be wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 14, 2008)

I've just read all the posts since I have been out of town. I am so glad you are out of the hospital and are on your way to full recovery. Please don't rush to do too much. Let your body heal properly and anyway now's the time to let people fuss over you and wait on you hand and foot. I'm so relieved they did not find anything else. You are such a great example of how to face these battles.

Glad to hear you like your goodies, nothing like some new MAC to make you smile. I know you'll look beautiful in all of them.


----------



## User93 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear you're feeling better! I'm sending you hugs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're awesome, you have an amazing attitude! Everything will be ok!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 15, 2008)

I did not know about this until I saw your other thread today. Sorry about you diagnosis.  I’m glad your surgery was successful.

I had a thyroidectomy 2 years ago (I didn’t want the surgery but my goiter was getting big & was choking me), luckily none of the nodules were malignant so I got to keep ½ of my thyroid gland.

btw: Where I had surgery they kept me open for a few hours while they tested the nodules for cancer so that they wouldn’t have to open me up again at a later date.

I’m glad you verified the information about the radio. Iodine treatment for this type of cancer, when they told me about it I have to admit I was skeptical because I was like than why would they treat others w/chemo if this works (not that I’m saying that I want chemo)?

I wish you a speedy recovery & minimal scarring.


----------



## user79 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hope you are doing better soon, all the best


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Oct 17, 2008)

I just saw your beautiful FOTD and found out about the cancer. I'm so sorry Brittney, but I'm really really happy that it's all going to be ok! You really are one of the most inspirational women I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## talste (Oct 17, 2008)

Glad to hear you doing well, Can't wait to see you online again


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 17, 2008)

Oook once again, I'm back with an update! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just wanted to thank some of the lovely ladies on here again...PLEASE COME FORWARD NOW!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some lovely Specktraettes have spoiled me once more, with more kindness & generosity beyond my wildest dreams.

I know who a few of these women are, so I'm sorry y'all but I have to let the cat out of the bag this time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd like to thank Melissa (melozburngr), Danelle (rbella), Leticia (TISH1127), Rachel (MzzRch) and Adina (Krasevayadancer). That's all I know of right now, sorry ladies I have to give you props & recognition for your extreme acts of kidness!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If there is anyone else who has been in on sending me the MAC goodies, please come forward so I can thank you too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There have been so many *wonderful* and *great* people I've met here at Specktra that I wish I knew in person so we could see each other more often instead of just talking online! I came to Specktra as a MAC and makeup addict and met some amazing people in the process. I started my threads on thyroid disease/cancer because I needed to get it off my chest and I wanted to know if there were others out there going through the same thing as me. I never thought I would spark such a *beautiful* and *loving* online support group
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Everyone has been _*SOOOOOOOO*_ supportive from the beginning. So thank you everyone who had to listen to me rant & rave for a while, I wouldn't be able to do it without y'alls support. 
This past month has been really hard, but I wouldn't have been able to get through it without the support and kind words of the members of Specktra. This is the *BEST *internet forum I've ever visited in my life!

My mom brought me some MAC goodies today that the aforementioned ladies got together for me (and anyone else perhaps that may be in on it too!):

Gingerly blush
Outspoken MES trio (LOVE THIS! Y'all are really sparking my love for purples
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Brave lipstick
Sublime Nature paint

I love all of the items and I can't wait to do a FOTD using them soon!

I know this may sound corny, but my eyes are welling up with tears as a I type this. I'm just so amazed and incredibly grateful for all of the generosity and love that pumps throughout this site. That's all folks, thanks for reading


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 17, 2008)

You're welcome, and though I have the list, I'll let those who took part come forward if they want to take credit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad you like everything!!!  Keep up with the new FOTDs!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 20, 2008)

So I was bad and took my bandages off earlier and here's my end result! There's still a little bit of swelling and excuse that my neck looks dirty. There's some leftover tape residue and a little scab and all that shizz:






What do y'all think? The MA at the MAC counter last week kept going on & on about my bandages and what an awesome scar it was going to leave...LOL a little strange but I think she meant well.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 20, 2008)

I am sure she did mean well.... I am sooo Happy to see that you're healing well... You're a seriously strong person!!! Keep it up and keep us informed!!!


----------



## jdechant (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow...that scar looks like its going to heal well!! Looks like its barely there at all!! GAWD, I know what you mean about the residue from the tape..it took FOREVER for it to feel not sticky! Do you find you have numbing around the cut? I know that right after the surgury I had quite a bit of nerve damage..but i think most of the numbing is gone now. Good luck for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I think your neck looks great when you take into account how recent the surgery was. It appears you are healing very well. Keep up the good work in taking care of yourself.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Oct 20, 2008)

That looks like it will heal really really well!  You're an inspiration hun!  I'm glad that things are going fairly well for you right now!  HUGS


----------



## lilmags816 (Oct 20, 2008)

Your incision line looks like its healing perfectly! It seriously looks really good, especially considering that your surgery wasn't that long ago. Keep taking care of yourself & stay strong


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow that looks like it's healing incredibly well. I cut my thumb pretty bad last month and when I took the stitches out it looked like it was just going to fall back apart again, but yours looks really closed and even.


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 21, 2008)

The scar looks great! if the doc says it's ok, maybe try putting some vitamin E on it because that will help it heal up nicely. I had surgery on my hand, and during the healing process I massaged my finger with it and you can barely see my scar.

I wish you a continued recovery, and I am glad you are feeling better. You are a damn trooper, girl!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok this will probably be my last update, until I get my radiation treatment and then I'll keep y'all posted on that in the future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I met with the pathologist who found my thyroid cancer. He has known my mom for many years and he is probably the most laid back, chill DR I have ever met. Most DRs I have dealt with have this "holier than thou" bullshit attitude, but not this man. I had asked him if had some time to show me my slides and he was more than happy to take time out of an autopsy to meet with me for half an hour at work. He explained everything from A-Z, showed me many of my slides. At first everything was "WOW!" and "COOL!", I felt like I was in Biology class all over again.
Then I asked if they still had my thyroid there and they did. It was in 2 jars with formaldehyde. It was cut up in all of these little pieces and I saw my name and D.O.B on the jars. I'll admit, I got a little emotional and had to step out for a minute. I know that sounds weird or maybe even corny, but it felt like part of me is missing, well D'UH it basically is...but it was just, I don't know, really upsetting for a minute or two. I know reviewing cases like that and dissecting specimens is a walk in the park for most of those pathologists and lab techs but that was *MY* thyroid they had cut up, *MINE*. And now it just sits in 2 jars in little pieces and it's stained black and stinks from the formaldehyde. After he showed me the specimens, I left and have been sorta depressed all day. I don't know, I guess you just had to be there, that's all


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Ok this will probably be my last update, until I get my radiation treatment and then I'll keep y'all posted on that in the future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I met with the pathologist who found my thyroid cancer. He has known my mom for many years and he is probably the most laid back, chill DR I have ever met. Most DRs I have dealt with have this "holier than thou" bullshit attitude, but not this man. I had asked him if had some time to show me my slides and he was more than happy to take time out of an autopsy to meet with me for half an hour at work. He explained everything from A-Z, showed me many of my slides. At first everything was "WOW!" and "COOL!", I felt like I was in Biology class all over again.
Then I asked if they still had my thyroid there and they did. It was in 2 jars with formaldehyde. It was cut up in all of these little pieces and I saw my name and D.O.B on the jars. I'll admit, I got a little emotional and had to step out for a minute. I know that sounds weird or maybe even corny, but it felt like part of me is missing, well D'UH it basically is...but it was just, I don't know, really upsetting for a minute or two. I know reviewing cases like that and dissecting specimens is a walk in the park for most of those pathologists and lab techs but that was *MY* thyroid they had cut up, *MINE*. And now it just sits in 2 jars in little pieces and it's stained black and stinks from the formaldehyde. After he showed me the specimens, I left and have been sorta depressed all day. I don't know, I guess you just had to be there, that's all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aw, I'm sorry for what you went through and I really hope you get better and feel better.


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm sorry that was so hard for you. But it sounds like you have a super doctor. That's great that he took so much time to show you everything and answer all of your questions, especially these days when doctors are so booked they run you through like an assembly line. Take care and God bless.


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 25, 2008)

Aw, I'm sorry Brit. It's good that you got to go over the slides and everything though, I think things like that are harder to deal with if you don't have any knowledge.


----------

